# Verlauf nach transparent?



## boerzel (26. Juli 2001)

Hallole,

wie kann ich im PS6 einen Verlauf (radial oder rechteckig) erzeugen, der von 100% Deckkraft zu 0% Deckkraft geht? Und zwar innerhalb einer Ebene. Dieser Verlauf soll also nichts abdecken, sondern nur die Transparenz einer Ebene regulieren.

War das jetzt klar, wie ich das meine?

Danke & Gruß
Boerzel


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (26. Juli 2001)

*transparent Laufen*

Also,

zum einen kannst Du mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug auf einer neuen Ebene einen Verlauf generieren, dem Du direkt eine Transparenz beim ziehen mit der Maus zuweist. Du findest die Einstellungen dafür in den Optionen zum Werkzeug (standartmäßig am Kopf des Photoshop-Programmfensters). Einfach ein Doppelklick auf den ausgewählten Verlauf, um das Dialogfeld für Verlaufsfarben u. -transparenz zu öffnen.


Mehr Spielraum hast Du allerdings, wenn Du mit einer Ebenenmaske arbeitest. Die generierst Du einfach mit 

    Ebene
           ->Ebennenmanske hinzufügen.
                      ->nichts maskiert

In der Kanälepalette findest Du dann einen zusätzlichen Kanal,
der Deine Ebenenmaske darstellt. Mit Kick auf das Augensymbol kannt Du ihn einblenden. Die Maske arbeitet folgendermaßen: je mehr schwarze Farbe Du reinpinselt in den Kanal, desto transparenter macht er die Ebene an dieser Stelle.
Weiße Stellen bedeuten die Ebene verdeckt die darunterliegenden mit 100 % Deckkraft, wird alo nicht ausgeblendet.
Wenn Du nun mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug einen Schwarz-Weiß-Verlauf in die Ebenenmaske ziehst, erzeugst Du damit einen weichen Übergang in der Deckkraft.
Klicke danach wieder auf das Augensymbol, um die Ebenenmaske auszublenden. Jetzt dürftest Du das Ergebnis ganz gut sehen können.
Der Vorteil dieser Methode: Du löschst keine Bildpixel, sondern blendest sie nur weich aus und kannst das Ergebnis immer wieder abändern oder völlig annulieren, indem Du die Ebenenmaske löschst. Bist Du mit Deiner Arbeit zufrieden, reduzierst Du Deine Arbeit auf die Hintergrundebene und hast ein hübsches Composing.


----------



## wahookah (26. Juli 2001)

edit: sakra, wieder einer schneller...


was du suchst nennt sich maske: das icon dafür befindet sich links neben dem icon "neuen layer erstellen" damit erscheint neben dem layer den du gerade ausgewählt hast ein zeites kästchen, das die maske repräsentiert und mit der klick auf dieses feld und du kannst darauf fast jedes tool wie auf dem layer anwenden[also auch den gradient].

es gilt: 
schwarz = opacity 0%
weiß = opacity 100%

dazwischen hast du 256 grautöne, glaub ich [hmm?]


----------



## Leever (26. Juli 2001)

Ok ich versuch es mal zu erklären!

Du whälst zuerst die ebne an bei der du die tranzparen machen willst.
Dann klickst du unten auf maske hinzufügen das ist in der spalte wo auch neue ebne erstellen ist. Sieht aus wie ein viereck mit einem kreis drin (das 2te von links).
dann wählst du die neuerstelle maske aus.
Dann wählst du die vorder und hintergrundfarben aus.
Beachte 100% schwarz ist 100% tranzparent und 100% Weiß ist nicht tranzparen.
Nun kannst du mit dem verlaufswerkzeug oder dem pinsel usw. auf der neuerstellten maske zeichnen.
ALSO: (WICHTIG) Schwarz =tranzparent Weiß = NICHT transparen

! 

ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit helfen !

mfg. -=toXic=-


----------



## Dogg (26. Juli 2001)

Ich find am easiestn ist es trotzdem noch so:

1.) Verlausbutton quetschen (druecken)
2.) In der Leiste unter der obersten Leiste (die mit datei - bearbeiten...) des pfeilchen neben dem knoepfchen druecken wo ein verlauf zu sehen ist und dann den transparent verlauf waehlen!!

Wenn des zu kompliziert %)  war hab ich hier ein pic dazu!!


----------



## Fey (26. Juli 2001)

Offtopic:

Was man nicht im Kopf hat....******e...und ich hab mich heute schon als gewundert warum der weiße Teil in meiner Maske net angezeigt wird. Komplett vertauscht...Mist 

Zur Frage:

Ich glaube, es wurde schon alles gesagt...und besser erklärt als ich es erklären könnte...aber ich wollte meiner Dummheit heute einfach mal Ausdruck verleihen, ich hoffe das nimmt mir keiner Übel 

Liebe Grüße, Fey


----------



## boerzel (26. Juli 2001)

Hallo Ihrs,

danke für die ausführlichen Tips, das klappt wunderbar.

Gruß
Boerzel

(wurde von  über :] zu  )


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (27. Juli 2001)

*Keine Ursache*

Gern geschehen


----------



## Sir Dodger (14. Februar 2002)

HI Leute !

Ich habe Heute so ca. 3std. damit verbracht diese funktion wieder zu finden !
(zuviel vektor grafik in der Zwischenzeit gemacht)

ein Hoch auf Tutorials.de


----------

